
The Lazarus Sign - joshuacc
http://mindhacks.com/2011/08/06/flatline-movement/
======
gus_massa
I don't like linkbaits, nor much title editorializing. But in this case the
title gives very little information about the content of the article.

I think that a better title is "The Lazarus sign: the reflex that makes brain
dead patients to raises the arms [with video]"

